# Diagnosing a lever



## ajc1314 (May 2, 2020)

Hello, im rigging up our old 135 and came across this lever on the right side below the seat. The dipstick for the gear box is next to it. Can anyone tell me what the plastic lever with the arrow actually does?

Thanks
Allan


----------



## The 203 (Apr 27, 2020)

Is that the dipstick with the rusted off handle? Two pieces of metal sticking out.

The lever almost looks like its on or part of a electric brake controller. If they pulled a trailer for hay rides or just wanted electric trailer brakes for a trailer. It would have been activated by hand with the lever since the tractor has mechanical brakes.
It looks like that is aluminum but the rust throws that out.

Pump control?


----------



## The 203 (Apr 27, 2020)

The 203 said:


> Is that the dipstick with the rusted off handle? Two pieces of metal sticking out.
> 
> The lever almost looks like its on or part of a electric brake controller. If they pulled a trailer for hay rides or just wanted electric trailer brakes for a trailer. It would have been activated by hand with the lever since the tractor has mechanical brakes.
> It looks like that is aluminum but the rust throws that out.
> ...


Is that the dipstick circled? Temove the two screws at the blue dots to look under the cover.


----------



## ajc1314 (May 2, 2020)

Hi thanks for your reply. I will see if i can remove the cover tomorrow and post up what i find. I don't remember anyone ever towing a trailer with electric brakes but could be, i see no socket to plug that in though. 

Cheers
Allan


----------



## ajc1314 (May 2, 2020)

I was sent this by a friend, so problem solved.


----------



## The 203 (Apr 27, 2020)

ajc1314 said:


> View attachment 56477
> I was sent this by a friend, so problem solved.











I had not seen this design of lift lever. Here it is.


----------



## The 203 (Apr 27, 2020)

That lever appears to be to control response speed. Not lift.
larger photo


----------

